# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Te Verteta Te Panjohura E Te Pathena Per Himaren

## brooklyn2007

*Nga Dr.MOIKOM ZEQO*

Himara,- princeshe e gjenezave te mugeta

Para disa ditesh bera nje udhetim ne Himare dhe ne treven e Bregut te Detit. Gjate viteve kam kaluar shpesh nepermjet Himares per me ne Jug. Gjate udhetimit te fundit qeshe me i perqendruar dhe m'u duk se optika e shikimit me solli detaje dhe motive, qe kurre nuk i kisha pare me pare. Dukshmeria e pejsazhit, njerezit, monumentet, ne kohera te ndryshme mund te lexohen dhe te kuptohen ndryshe nga i njejti person. Kjo varet nga fuqia hulumtuese, pasurimi diturak i njohjes dhe koncepteve. Treva e Himares eshte e pashembullt dhe e jashtezakonshme ne pikepamje gjeografike, ekologjike dhe te trashegimise historike dhe kulturore. Himaren une mund ta krahasoj me nje Princeshe te Magjepsur ne Gjume. Kjo princeshe e gjenezave te mugeta duket se ka lindur nga nje epos i tej-jetshem, befas eshte ngurrosur e shtrire buze detit dhe pret te zgjohet dhe ende nuk eshte zgjuar. Kjo metafore buron nga perrallat dhe ju lutem shume mos e keqkuptoni dhe as mos e shperdoroni, por une kam deshire te besoj ne nje zgjim te ri te kesaj Princeshe !

Emri, projekt mitologjik I vjeter

Emri i Himares si toponim permendet te Homeri te pakten qe nga shek.XIII para Krishtit. Asnje emervend i Shqiperise nuk eshte kaq i lashte dhe kaq i vjeter sa ai i Himares. Marin Barleti e citon Homerin, ai shkruan se kjo eshte Himara e Odiseut "vend malor kundrejt Korkyres me popull te pamposhtur, luftarak.". Nga fjala Himare ka rrjedhur dhe emri Kimera, nje lloj kafshe hibride, qenie mitologjike me trup dhie dhe koke luani, me bisht gjarperi. Njihet nje skulpture ne historine e artit e quajtur si Kimera etruske, e derdhur ne bronx. Mitologet dhe historianet e artit nuk kane dhene ende nje shpjegim te kenaqshem perse eshte krijuar ne perfytyrim nje qenie e tille hibride, sic jane fjala vjen sfinkset, sirenat, kentauret, grifon-_tj. Qeniet hibride jane si nje kozmogoni e vogel ne miniature te Akrokerauneve, ku pjese te vecanta formojne nje te tere. Keshtu mund te bashkohet trupi i nje dhie me koken e nje luani, apo dhe me nje gjarper mitologjik si per te metaforizuar nje bashkejetese te totemit te malit, te dhise, te totemit te luanit, si nje fuqi siperore dhe te totemit ilir te gjarperit si nje fuqi ktonike e thellesive te tokes. Pra ne vete emrin e Himares ka nje fantazi te brendshme dhe potenciale, nje projekt mitologjik shume te vjeter. Himara eshte nje nga perlat e Kaonise ilire ne shekuj, banoret e brigjeve te saj jane quajtur fisi i Kerauneve (nga emri i vargmalit).

Zeusi i kerauneve me i vjeter se ai i mitologjise greke

Vete kreshtat malore te Akrokerauneve, ose Maleve te Vetetimave kane qene sipas profesorit te Kembrixhit, Hamond, qe une kam patur rastin ta takoj ne Tirane para shume viteve djepi i lindjes se kultit te Zeusit, qe ka si atribut rrufene. Ky prototip i Zeusit u zhvendos me vone ne Olimp te Greqise. Zeusi i kerauneve perfaqeson keshtu nje mitologji paragreke, qe duhet marre ne konsiderate nga studjuesit. Emri i malit te ikes shpreh pikerisht nje emer binjak te Maleve te Vetetimave. Gjithnje i kam menduar keto ide, sidomos kur beja zhytje nenujore ne Palase, Dhermi, Porto Palermo dhe sidomos ne Gjirin e Gramates ne Karaburun. Para shume kohesh konsulli francez Pukevil, qe ka jetuar ne oborrin e Ali Pashe Tepelenes ka shkruar i entusiazmuar per brigjet e Himares, duke qene akoma me i skajshem ne idete e tij. Ai ka shkruar " nese Homeri do te kishte zgjedhur malet e Himares per skenen e "Iliades", gjerat do te kishin marre rrjedhe tjeter. Kaonia (Himara) eshte vendi ku magjistarja ircea, e porositi Odiseun te ruhej nga sirenat, perroi i Himares, qe zbret nga ika ka patur emrin "Feniks", qe te kujton jo aq shpendin magjik, qe ringjallej nga hiri i tij, sipas konceptit te egjiptianeve te vjeter, por ndoshta shtegtimet e popullit te cuditshem te fenikasve". Pukevili mendon se ne Himare ndodhet Burimi i Argjendte qe e permend Plini. Ne dokumentet mesjetare permendet Burimi Mbreteror ku vinin dhe perandoret e Bizantit. Per Himaren dhe Kaonine kane folur Herodoti, Tukiditi, Skymni, Livi, Virgjili etj. Ne kete zone ka gojedhena lokale per shpellen e Polifemit, ku pati aventuren e tij te pabesueshme dhe te paharruar Odiseu. Duket sikur parahistoria zanafillore e Himares eshte sperkatur me yllesi perendish dhe qeniesh te shpirtezuara. Kaq shume autore legjendare te antikitetit kane folur per te per te mos harruar me vone, gjeniun e romantizimit, poetin Bajron, i cili ka shkruar vargje te shkelqyera per himariotet luftetare.

Francezi Leon Rei: "Shqiperia mund te mburret me historine e Himares"

Arkeologu francez Leon Rei ka skalitur keto fjale: "Nese Shqiperia ka me se te mburret, ajo, ne rradhe te pare duhet te mburret me historine e Himares". Dhe ja ne Palase para shume vitesh eshte gjetur nje perkrenare bronxi tipike ilire e shek.V para Krishtit. Per fat te keq kjo perkrenare sot eshte zhdukur. Eshte e pafalshme qe nga shteti shqiptar nuk jane organizuar ekspedita arkeologjike ne Himare. Themelet e mureve te kalase se Himares kane gure te medhenj qiklopike, te tipizuara si mure pellazgjike, qe te pakten jane te lashte nga shek.V para Krishtit. Padyshim ne keto mure jeta ka qene akoma me e vjeter.

Fshatrat e Himares, qytete te vogla te lashta

Nje force e cuditeshme, nje lloj elani jetesor, sic do te thoshte filozofi Bergson, e ka ngritur jeten e njerezve ne shpatet e Bregut te Detit, duke i emertuar perfundimisht ata si bregdetas. Fshatrat e Himares mund te quhen si qytete te vogla, teper te lashta, qe perbejne nje bizhuteri perrallore. Shtate fshatrat e Himares si ne nje numer padidik Palasa, Dhermiu, Vunoi, Himara, Piluri, Kudhesi, Qeparoi. Por ne dokumente flitet edhe per nje koncept me te gjere te Himares, ku perfshihet dhe Nivica, Piqerasi, Lukova, Dukati, Radhima, Tragjasi, Gumenica, Terbaci, Lopesi, Mavlova, Vranishti, Smokthina, Kallarati, Lepenica, Progonati, Tepelena, etj etj.

Por une dua te perqendrohem tek vendbanimet e bregdetit dhe jo tek shtrirja e ndikimit administrativ ne periudhe mesjetare. Himara eshte e vetemjaftueshme ne krejt deshmite e saj qe jane deshmi te klasit te pare, por fatkeqesisht shume pak te studjuara. Kryemonumeti eshte deti perrallor Jon, qe lidhet me legjenden shume te hershme te Jonit si bir i Dyrrahut, te cilin e vrau gabimisht Herakliu dhe e hodhi trupin e tij ne det, duke marre deti perfundimisht emrin Jon, te nje nipi te dinastise se mbreterve ilire te Durresit. Ne librin tim "Panteoni ilir" kam shkruar gjeresisht per legjendat jo greke te qerthullit te Durresit, qe jane pak me te lashta se shek.VII para Krishtit. Kjo eshte arsyeja, qe piktori shtegtar anglez Eduard Lir pikturoi ne brigjet e Himares disa mrekulli, qe nuk ka askush fuqi t'i harroje. Eduard Lir sic deshmon ne ditaret e tij e shkroi emrin me skalitje ne nje nga shkembenjte e Himares, por ky mbishkrim, qe eshte nje lloj gjerdani perlash per ne shqiptaret ka humbur si shume deshmi te tjera nga pangopesia e harreses.

Damiani, personazhi arberor i Himares

Pashe dhe vezhgova ne menyre te vecante Kalane e Himares. Muret pellazgjike qene teper te dukshem, hijerende dhe te lexueshem. Mbi to dukeshin mbeturinat e rindertimit te kesaj kalaje nga Justiani i Madh, Perandori ilir i Bizantit. Kjo kala pati dhe nje rindertim ne shek.XII gjate betejave apokaliptike te normaneve nga njera ane dhe bizantineve dhe arberve nga ana tjeter. Me 1537 ne Himare erdhi nje nga sulltanet me te medhenj te te gjithe koherave, Sulejman Kanunliu. Kronistet osmane thone se nje djale himariot, i quajtur Damian, u hodh nga nje vend i fshehur per t'a vrare Sulltanin, ndersa ai pushonte. Rojat e Sulltanit e copetuan me jatagan Damianin, por s'munden te copetonin dhe te vdisnin imazhin kujtesor te ketij Muc Shavola arber. Duket se figura e Damianit fluturon si nje binjak ajror, e prej enderre i te njejtit fat tragjik te shqiptarit Milosh Kopiliqi ne Fushen e Mellenjave, ne Kosove me 1389, ku pasi vrau Sulltan Muratin, u masakrua edhe vete. Kuptohet se Sulltan Sulejman Kanunliu e bombardoi kete keshtjelle. Por himariotet nuk u nenshtruan dhe kjo krahine aq shume qe e plotfuqishme saqe Perandoria Osmane u detyrua t'i njihte nje lloj autonomie dhe per kete shpalli Venomet e Himares, qe u shkruan ne pllaka bakri te medha, ku shpallej urbi et orbi vetqeverisja e himarioteve, mospagimi i taksave dhe e drejta per te perdorur flamurin e tyre te lundrimit ne anije.

Protagonizem himariot ne historine e Shqiperise

Historia na thote edhe te tjera motive shume te cuditeshme. Himarioti Anton Linerosa, sipas Barletit mori pjese ne Kuvendin e Lezhes dhe u vra ne betejen e Torviollit me 40 trima te tij me 1444. Me 31 gusht 1431, i biri i Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut, Gjoni zbret nga Italia ne Himare dhe cliron tere zonen dhe keshtjellen e Borshit. Madje u kap rob dhe komandanti osman Sulejman Pashe Eunuku, qe Gjon Kastrioti ja dhuroi mbretit te Napolit. E kush e ka shkruar valle historine e robit te luftes, gjeneralit eunuk ne Napoli te Italise? Askush! Dhe nje tjeter histori eshte magjepse. Princi Balsha i II ka qene zoterues i Himares, pas vdekjes se tij zoteruese qe gruaja Komita Muzaka. Ne perfytyrimin tim gjithnje ka qene shqetesues motivi se si ka jetuar dhe cka bere kjo femer qe historia e permend jo rastesisht. Jeta e Balshes II dhe e Komita Muzakes mund te kishte zanafilluar nje roman te shkelqyer per mesjeten. Po per c'arsye valle shkrimtaret shqiptare i dijne kaq pak keto histori te vendit te tyre? Pushtimi osman eshte nje histori kryengritjesh te himarioteve. Himariotet nuk kane reshtur per te patur lidhje em Evropen Perendimore. Me 12 korrik 1577 pleqte e Himares dergojne nje leter per Papen, te cilen e derguan ne Rome Gjik Kola me Gjergj Katasin. Ne kete leter ata i thone Papes se jane arber, se krenohen me Skenderbeun dhe se kerkojne qe Europa t'u jape arme per te luftuar kunder pushtuesve. Nje leter e dyte i eshte derguar Papes me 1581, ku i thone se jane gati 50.000 luftetare shqiptare te ngrihen ne kryengritje. Papati i Romes beri dicka tejashtezakonshme: nisi misionare katolike gjate shekujve XVI-XVIII. Per dy shekuj me rradhe keta misionare te ditur, pjesa me e madhe me origjine shqiptare, bene te mundur qe te gjallerohej shqiptaresia, te levrohej gjuha shqipe. Shenimet e ketyre misionareve mund te botoheshin ne nje liber te madh, qe mund te quhet Libri Evropian i Himares. Ky liber duhet botuar edhe ne shqip sepse jane te pakta vendet ne Shqiperi, qe mund ta kene kete deshmi monumentale. Ne shek.XVIII himariotet derguan ne Rusi Pango Bixhilin dhe Hil Kristoforin tek Caresha e Rusise Elisabeta Petrovna. Ne letren qe ju dergua caresesh "Flasim shqip, ate gjuhe qe flitet ne tere Shqiperine deri ne Bosnje". Me vone jane po himariotet, qe i dergojne leter mbret Ferdinandit te IV ne Itali. Te tera keto letra jane nje nga korrespondencat me te cuditeshme ne kohera qe kane bere shqiptaret me Evropen.



Historia e kapetanatit bregas



Por shume himariote edhe kane merguar. Shqiptare nga Himara shkuan ne ishujt Hidra, Speca, Poro, si dhe ne keshtjellen e Peloponezit. Kapedan Kristo Bega nga Vunoi, u vra ne Mesolongj me 40 himariote ne fillim te Revolucionit Grek. Shume nga trimat dhe heronjte e ketij revolucioni qene nga Himara. Me 1818 Regjimenti Shqiptar ne Korfuz luftoi per mbrojten e Psares. Anglezi Millingen ka shkruar "Himariotet kishin pamje me luftarake ne tere ushtrine. Nuk kane dallim nga shqiptaret e tjere. Veshja dhe gjuha - krejt e njejte". Kush e ka shkruar kete histori kaq te cuditeshme dhe te nderthurrur? Per fat te keq askush. Trimat e Himares u bene te famshem ne bote. Merkur Bue Shpata qe gjeneral i pathyeshem deri ne Spanje, Zhonopulli arriti dhe graden e Feldmarshallit ne Spanje, Konstandin Kasneci qe gjeneral i shquar i Austro-Hungarise, Pano Vixhili u be Konsull i Rusise ne Arte. Ndoshta shqiptaret nuk e dine qe e motra e Heroit te revolucionit grek, suliotit shqiptar Marko Bocari, qe martuar ne Dhermi te Himares dhe lindi Jan Kocanin, komandant gjithashtu i shquar. Gjeneral Dhimiter Leka qe himariot ne Napoli. Pikerisht Dhimiter Lekes Jeronim De Rada i kushton kryevepren e tij "Milosao". Ruhet korrespondenca e nipit te Dhimiter Lekes, Gjergj Bazile me De Raden. Nje djale nga Vunoi qe ne truprojen e Bajronit me 1921 ne Mesolonji, sic deshmon ne shkrimet e tij Eduard Lir. Andrea Pavllo Vreto nga Dhermiu ka shkruar dhe botuar ne Napoli librin "Histori e Skenderbeut" . Odise Kasneci dhe Sokrat Leka kane qene veprimtare te Lidhjes se Prizrenit, dega e Gjirokastres. Jani Minga dhe Halim Xheloja qene nismetaret e pare te shkollave shqipe ne Bregdet. Petro Marko dhe Stefan Duni nga Dhermiu morren pjese ne Luften e Spanjes. Madje nje himariot tjeter ka marre pjese ne luften per clirimin e Kubes. Himariote te tjere kane luftuar edhe ne Egjipt edhe ne Moldavi. Mbi Viktor Emanuelin e II gjate pushtimit fashist ne Shqiperi qelloi nje djale i ri, qe ishte edhe poet, Vasil Laci nga Piqerrasi. Gaqo Trola nga Vunoi krijoi me 1942 elegjine e kenduar per vrasjen e Qemal Stafes. Mos ju duket e paket dhe e shpifur kjo histori Eshte absolutisht e vertete.



Dua te skicoj dicka edhe per nje institucion shekullor luftetaresh qe quhet Kapetanata e Himares. Me trimat himariote kishin graden Kapetane. Ata njiheshin te tille ne Napoli, Venedik dhe Korfuz. Ata u shquan si kapetane ne disa breza si Kasnecajt ne Vuno, Gjikajt dhe Lekajt ne Qeparo, Rexhajt ne Himare. Edhe studimi i ketij institucioni ushtarak i familjeve te permendura himariote meriton nje liber me vehte. Himara i ka patur lidhjet me Evropen te perjeteshme. Jano Kasneci u shkollua ne Padova, Kosta Ndruci dhe Spiro Kasneci u shkollua ne Napoli, Llambo Rexho dhe Kole Mishili u shkolluan ne Venedik etj.



Historia e Kishes katolike ne Himare



Ata gershetonin kulturen evropiane me shqiptaresine. Nuk eshte e rastit, qe Papa Dhimitri nga Dhermiu perktheu ne shqip katekizmat, u hapen shkolla shqipe gjate shek.XVI-XVIII. Historia e Kishes Katolike ne Himare nuk mund te zhduket dhe nuk mund te mohohet. Po keshtu as ajo e Kishes te Ritit Lindor, te monumenteve kishtare me afreske te mrekullueshme, madje dhe me shenime kronikore, qe per fat te mire i ka botuar i ndjeri Theofan Popa. Per shkak te levizjes neper bote, ne Itali, Spanje, Greqi, France, ne Rusi, ne Amerike, ne Meksike, Argjendine, Australi dhe Kube ndodhte qe gjate kthimit te tyre ne atdhe himariotet te flisnin pervec shqipes gati te gjitha gjuhet e tjera te medha te botes. Kjo poliglosi, te kujton dicka nga bota e sotme globale, shpreh interesa te shumfishta kulturore dhe gjuhesore. Ne keto brigje kane qendruar figura te medha te kombit shqiptar si Ali Pashe Tepelena, Hoxhe Tahsimi, Abdyl Frasheri, madje dhe Naim Frasheri, i cili gjate kohes qe qe nepunes dogane ne Sarande erdhi dhe ne Llogara dhe ne Himare, Ismail Qemali, erciz Topulli dhe Mihal Grameno (prej Gramenos ruhen disa pershkrime te bukurive natyrore te Himares). Gjate Luftes Antifashiste, himariotet u treguan trima. Nga gjiri i tyre lindi nje nga mjeshtrit e paharruar dhe te shqetesuar te gjuhes shqipe, i mrekullueshmi Petro Marko. Jo rastesisht, Petro Marko la amanet qe t'i varrosej trupi ne Dhermi, ne vendlindje. Sa e pafundme qe qenka Himara!



Dramat e gjeneruara nga shovinizmi i te tjereve



Por Himara ka dhe drama te medha. Shovinistet greke e kane synuar pambarimisht, madje e kane deklaruar Himaren "krahine autonome", kane bere masakra. Keto gjera ndodhin ne histori. Shqiptaret e Dhermiut kane emigruar ne ishullin e Korfuzit, ata te Himares ne Krete, ku mesuan dhe gjuhen greke. Dhermiu e ruan dhe sot dialektin grek te Korfuzit dhe himariotet intonacionin e greqishtes se Kretes. Shkollat greke kane ndikuar ne greqizmin e Himares. Ka shume beteja politike, teper arkaike. Ne epoken globale keto beteja jane jashte kohe dhe te sforcuara. Nuk mendoj qe te mos flitet greqisht ne Himare, nisur nga nje vizion kulturor i shumefishte me duket se greqishtja, qe perdoret ne Himare eshte nje element kulturor, qe krijon nje element gjuhesor pasurie te vecante. Meqenese kjo ka ndodhur historikisht ne nuk mund ta c'bejme historine. Po nuk eshte njerezore dhe as e drejte te zhduket gjuha shqipe ne Himare. I ndjeri miku im Petro Marko e ka shprehur kete shqetesim si askush. Petro Marko do ta apostoloje shqip ketu perhere. Te gjitha partite politike duhet te kene parasysh boten globale dhe jo koncepte qe sjellin tension te kote. Bota eshte e lire dhe e hapur, por nuk duhet te kete deformim te lirise te askush, qofte tek ai qe flet shqip dhe qofte tek ai qe flet greqisht. Ky eshte nje problem delikat, qe mbart disa here edhe probleme te medha, madje dhe hakmarrje politike. Kjo eshte ne kundershtim me vizionin e ri emancipues te botes. Nuk besoj se keto gjera do te zgjidhen me politika te sforcuara. Besoj ne nje realitet ku etnite dhe popujt do te vellazerohen dhe nuk do te shpikin kufinj te rinj. Populli shqiptar eshte mik i popullit grek, por une besoj thellesisht dhe pa lekundje se edhe populli grek eshte mik i popullit shqiptar. Eshte e papranueshme nxitja e urrejtje etnike dhe ideja e kantonizimit, pikerisht ne epoken e madhe te hapjes se kufijve, madje te zhdukjes se kufijve.



Asnjehere nuk me ka mahnitur Kalaja e Himares si kete here. Brenda rrethit te saj eshte nje lagje ndertesash prej guri me dritare te medha, te stilit dalmato-venecian. Ndikimi i Venedikut ketu ka qene shekullor. Deri me 1947 ka ekzistuar reliefi me figuren e luanit te Shen Markut, qe me pas e cuan ne fondet e Muzeut Arkeologjik te Tiranes. Ky reliev nga Vunoi i duhet rikthyer Vunoit. Shtepite e stilit dalmato-venecian te keshtjelles se Himares duhen restauruar, banoret qe i kane braktisur shtepite duhet te rikthehen. Nje lagje me shtepi te tilla ndodhet ne Ulqin, shtepi te ngjashme ka ne Budva, ne Tivar, dy te tilla jane ende dhe sot ne Durres. Ky stil arkitekturor eshte nje deshmi e forte. Shtepite e keshtjelles se Himares mund te kthehen ne shtepi muzeore, fjala vjen Muzeu i Tradites fetare, i etnografise dhe kenges popullore, i shkolles shqipe, i bashkejeteses se traditave gojore greke, i traditave ikonografike ne shekuj, i heronjve himariote etj. Pa harruar edhe nje muze arkeologjik, qe do te kishte nje ekzotike te pashlyeshme.



Ne Vuno pashe shtepine e tipit kulle, te Odise Kasnecit, qe eshte nje kryeveper. Perse te mos kthehet ne muze te rralle? Te tere kishat e zones se Himares kane vlera artistike. Pse mos te publikohen me albume afreskat dhe ikonat e shkelqyera? Pse mos te ngrihet ne Palase nje skulpture bronxi e Jul Qezarit, i cili ka qene aty ne vitin 48 para Krishtit?



Ka ardhur koha qe politika shqiptare t'i ktheje syte



Asnje zone e Shqiperise nuk ka per ta arritur shkelqimin e k`nges popullore dhe polifonise shqiptare, sidomos te Pilurit. A mund te harrohen kengetaret e medhenj dhe te pazakonte si Neco Muko, qe botoi dhe dy libra muzikore te quajtura "Lyra himariote"? Ai i kendoi dertit te perjetshem erotik, qe e metaforizon si "Lulja jeshile". A mund te harrohet Nase Beni dhe poeti popullor me i shkelqyer dhe i famshem i Shqiperise se sotme, pilurioti Lefter Cipa? A mund te harrohet Katina Bejleri kjo kengetare e madhe e Himares? Ne shtepine e Lefter ipes pashe me syte e mi pllaken matrice te gramafonit, ku me 1924 ne Paris Neco Muko incizoi kryevepren "Vajza e Valeve". M'u drodhen duart kur e preka kete pllake. Ai nje enderr perralle kam ne koke idene qe te behet nje skulpture vigane e "Vajzes se Valeve" per t'u vendosur mbi nje platforme mbi siperfaqen e Detit Jon. Kjo do te bente pershtypje te jashtezakonshme ashtu sic ben edhe Statuja e Sirenes se Anderstenit e vendosur mbi ujerat e Amsterdamit. Kjo statuje do te na kujtonte mallin, apoteozen e dashurise, tragjedite e shpresen. O Zot, ka ardhur koha qe politika shqiptare t'i ktheje syte nga Himara. Kjo Princeshe ne Gjume padyshim qe do te zgjohet. Amen!

----------


## brooklyn2007

_Shtojce ne "Historikun e Qeparoit"_

*Nga JANKO LL PALI, "Mesues i Merituar"

Qershor 1983.*

-Ne kohen qe po rrija pa pune ne shtepi, pas ardhjes sime ne
prandveren e vitit 1921 nga kurbeti, se dyti e tashi nga Franca, u be
bashkimi i Krahines sone me qeverine qendrore te Tiranes, ne baze te
mareveshjes qe u be aso kohe ne Korfuz, midis perfaqesuesve te
Shtetit Shqiptar dhe te atyre te "Krahines Autonome" te Himares , qe
nen kryesine e Niko Spiromilos, te vellaut te majorit te
gjendarmerise Greke Spiros, qe me 5 Nendor te vitit 1912, zbarkoi ne
Spile te Himares me nje fuqi te vogel andartesh Greke dhe pushtoi
fshatin e Himares, ku qendronte nje garnizon i vogel Turk, vendosur
tani ky aty, kerkoi dhe parite e fshaterave te tjera te krahiines qe
dhe vane e u lidhen me te e u dorezuan ndaj pushtimit Grek.
Kejo ndoshta plotesonte dhe deshiren e ndonje pjese te mjafte
te popullates se krahines qe kish qene e helmatisur per nje kohe te
gjate prej shkollave Greke dhe prej propagandes se kishes me
Patriarkanen e Stambollit ne krye.
Zbarkim ne Himare u sherbente mire edhe familjes se Mile se
do te u praroste tash e tutje bllastronin e veshkur me te idese se
tyre fillogreke,po dhe mb'ane tjeterdo sherbente luftes se Greqise si
nje diversion per luften qe behejne ate kohe ne malet e Janines,
Bizhan, Shen Nikoll,Manolase, per te pushtuar ate qytet, qe jipte
preludin e ndo nje zbarkimi te dyte me te rrende aty, me qellimqe t'u
merte krahet e ushtrise Turke qe mbronte Janinen dhe ta vinte ne mes
dy zjarresh.!
Po zbarkimi dhe pushtimi i krahines prej grekerve dha shkas
qe te mos shifej me sy te mire prej nje pjese te shendoshe te
popullit vendit, e cila shifte ne te nje ngjarje jo fort interesante
per vendin se do çonte ne armiqesimin e fshaterave tona me te gjitha
fshaterat muhamedane, prej te cileve krahina jone eshte e rrethuar !
Ne fshatin tone Mico Leka , krushk me Miljat e Himares u
shfaq i kundert per pasojat qe mund te kishte me vone ! Po ashtu edhe
Nine Guma po keteje, per te treguar mos pajtimin e tij vuri mbi koke
te tij nje qylaf te bardhe dhe doli me qafe, si shenje proteste per
greqizimin e vendit me de fakto pushtimin e tij nga Greku, qe ne
Qeparo e deri ne Palase !
Po majori dinak Grek, luajti nje politike te pershtateshme
dhe filloi te organizoje organiken e pushtimit dhe vendosi ne cdo
fshat nga nje person te tijn si kryetar te garnizoneve qe do
sherbenin per te ruajtur vendin karshi ndonje te keqe nga jashte
krahines.
Ne fshatin tonevuri Polimer Polon qe e kish kunat burre
motre, ne Dhermi caktoi Simo Zhupen qe e kish vella te s' emes,
ndersa ne Vuno mund te mbeshtetej ne Spiraj me te cilet ishte krushk
se vellai Jani ishte dhenderr ne ate familje ! Me vone edhe ne Kuc
(se arriti deri atje) pati caktuar si kryetar te bashkise Kadri
Gjoleken nga familje e degjuar te atij fshati. Ne Himare vete, i
ishte kundershtar Dhimiter Andruci (+1924), Dr Jani Rrexhua dhe Mico
Karaj qe s'kishin qene askurre pajtuar dhe me pare me familjen e Milo
Janit, atit te tij.
Kohen e pare te pushtimit ata te tre treguan mos pajtimin e
tyre me te, tuke mos i shkuar per t'a mirseardhe siç bene gjithe te
tjeret,po "mysafiri" pushtues, dinak sic ishte, po dhe ne interes te
ndermarjes qe kish filluar, mbas pak kohe filloi e mikloi se donte te
miratohej nga te gjithe inisiativa qe pati marre dhe politikisht, po
dhe per te fituar mall e lavde dhe te ngrinte prestigjin e familjes
qe nuk ishte me ne pajtim me pretesionet e saj si oxhak, per
aktivitet te ploget shoqeror te atit te tyre Milos !
Keshtu qe Dr, Rrexhon e miqesoi tuke e aferuar e pranuar si
mjek zyrtar ne vend po dhe per nevojat e detashmentit ( s s'kishte
dhe tjeter). Dhe Mico Karane e emeroi drejtues zyres te Doganore te
Spilese ! Thohet se dhe djalit te ketij i dha burse, e keshtu ja
mbylli gojen , vetem Dhimiter Andruci nuk deshte askurre te pajtohej
me te dhe mbajti nje qendrim krenar tuke mos ju afrruar askurre …
oborrit te tij ku interesi dhe dallkautlleku kish terhequr polemin e
vendit !
Ne fshatin tone kur u informua se krushku Leka ish shprehe
keq, e mor me te mire dhe i emeroi djalin Polo si doganjer ne limanin
e Kastrise, ashtu si dhe dhenderin e tij Mico Dhramin si roje dogane !
Theotoq Spirogjika nga fshati jone, tyke pare ketu nje lloj
akraballeku, si shenje proteste, thone se qelloi me pushke drurin ku
varej flamuri i Greqise ne Kastri dhe nga kejo u emerua edhe ky
gjithashtu roje dogane ! Te tre keta tanet, e mbajten detyren dhe me
vone kur ushtrite dhe pushteti grek u larguan definitivisht nga
vendi, shkuan dhe ata ne Greqi ku e ushtruan per gjithe jeten e sa
dualen ne pension me ate pune.
Po organizimi civilnuk mjaftonte ne krahine qe ta bente
pushtuesin te arrije qellimeve qe pati . Ishte nevoja te organizonte
dhe mbrojtjen e vendit dhe te sigurohej nga ndonje sulm eventual te
popullsise muslimane te fshaterave per rreth te Kurveleshit e te
lumit te Vlores qe nuk e pane me sy te mire ardhjen e Junanit ne
afersi te vatrave te tyre, dhe mobilizoi pjesen me te madhe te
popullsise, e armatosi dhe i urdheroi qe çdo fshatte ruaje kufite e
veta me çeten e vet ! Ketu u ngarkua si komandant çete Polimer Leka,
vellai i dhenderrit te tij Naqes, qe bashke me Jani Milon te vellane
e pushtuesit, kaluan tere dimrin e vitit 1912 ne malin e Çorre,
bashke me nje rreshter te ushtrise greke te rregullte, si komandant
zyrtar, qe me vone rasti e solli qe t'a njoh me grade nen/kolonel
komandant ne kampine perqendrimi ne Pire sic me ngjasi !
Krahina pra jone, e pushtuar dhe e organizuar tani per
mbrojtje me elementin vendes, qe ishte shtuar, se me thirjen per
shpetim te "Partridhes"
qe kish pase drejtuar pushtuesi, nje sasi e
konsiderueshme "patriotesh" ne mergim ne Greqi, France a gjetke,
kishin ardhur dhe ishin inkuadruar ne çetat e ngrehura, nuk vonoi dhe
priti sulmin e pare te Lberve qe ne Janar 1913, nje sasi e
konsiderueshme bashibuzukesh nga fshaterat rreth dhe nga lumi i
Vlores sulmuan Pilurin , taborrin mbrrojtes te ter jetes se Himares !
U luftua atje nje dite e nje nate dhe me gjithe se fuqite e vendit
qene te pakta, ne krahasim me ato te sulmuesve, keta nuk munden te
depertonin dhe, pushtuar Pilurin te vareshin poshte e te benin te
tyre ne qendren e "epikratise se Spiromilos". U derdh aty gjak Lab
dhe u plagos ndonje nga tonet dhe andarti Kacigari nga kreta.
Shpallja e indipedences se Shqiperise me 28 Nendor te atij
viti, d.m.th. njezet e tri dite pas pushtimit grek te krahinessone,
nuk u duk se trazoi shume pro, vendin,se s'u duk ndonje shenje a
ndonje ngjarje qe te tregonte ndonje send per te shenuar!
Vlora me Ismail Qemalin merrej me organizimin e shtetit te
rrishtas shpallur te pavarur…ndersa bregdeti vazhdonte te mbroje
kufite nga rreziku eventual i ndonje sulmi tjeter me te rrezikshem
se, me entusiaste tani kur vendi u shpall i pavarur, kufit pra
ruheshin me kujdes nga veriu dhe nga lindja, ne nje ndeshje te
rojeve tona ne qafene llogorase ishte vrare kosta jani nga himara me
dy tre shoke nga Leberit e asj ane !
Pushtimi i Janines ne shkurt te vitit 1913, qe nje ngjarje me
rendesi se tanis'mbetej me gje per ushtrine greke, veç se te marshoje
ndaj veriut dhe te pushtoje krahinat e Korçes dhe Gjirokastres qe se
bashku me ata te Himares, tash te pushtuar, do formonte ate pjese te
Epirit mbi te cilen kish hedhe prej kohe syte dhe tani po plotesonte
enderen e lakemuar, dhe qe me pas, me ngjarjet qe ndodhen ne te, mori
nje emer te urryer qe dhe sot vazhdon permendet ne analet dhe ne
pretendimet e pa vende te fqinit tone te jugut. Po qe pati shkaktuar
vendit kaqe e kaqe dem qysh nga dita e fitimit te atij emri te Vorio-
Epirit !!
Ushtrite e Grekut, tani pa pengese, pushtojne vendin
definitivisht dhe organizojne mbrojtjen e pushtimeve tyre me kufi
lumin Vjosa dhe qafen e Llogorase, e jo me tutje, se shpallja e e
vetqeverimit te shqiperise u a pati prishe planet e tyre djallezore
te "Megal-idese" ! kufite ruheshin keteje nga ne dhe ateje nga roje te
shtetit te ri !
Mbritja e ushtrise se rregullt greke e pati shkrire pushtetin
andarteks te Spiromilos dhe ne fshaterat tona u vendos rendi i ri me
post-komanda gjandarmerie dhe pushteti civil qe avash avash filloi te
kryeje te gjitha funksionet. Per mbrojte te vendit u organizua
mobilizimi i popullsise dhe dhjetra djem te vendit shkuan te kryejne
sherbimin ushatrak ne Gjirokaster, nga ku shperndaheshin ne pikat e
ndryshme te kufirit Greko_Shqiptar dhe kejo vazhdoi keshtu deri sa
Fuqite e Medha vendosen ne Firence te Italise, kufite e shtetit tone
deri ne hunden Shtillo per karshi Korfuzit.
Ky vendim detyroi greket te terhiqen nga zaptimi qe kishin
bere te te fameshmit Vorio-Epir nga i cili s'u bente zemera te
largoheshin. Po iken dhe lane vendin ne gjendje kaotike ne dimer te
vitit 1913, se brenda atij viti ata rane perseri ne lufte me ish
aleatet e tyre Bullgare qe donin me doemos te qendrojne e te sundojne
qytetin e Selenikut, ne te cilen ushtrite e tyre ishin futur shate
ore me pas nga ushtrite Greke, qe i paten lejuar te hyjne, dhe ne
gjithe Maqedhonine e Thraken perendimore.
Po Greket nuk e hanin dot dhe i shpallen lufte, e nxuaren
ateje dhe ne betejat qe bene ne te ngushten e Kreshnes dhe ne Kiliks,
e munden ushtrine Bullgare qe e paskej sulmuar dhe ushtria Serbe qe
dhe asaj po i kishin rene ne qafe, duket, me do pretendime te pa
vende ! Keshtu qe Bullgaret si aleate me Ballkanasit kishin fituar
luften me Turqine dhe kish pushtuar Adrianopojen, tani qe u mbleksen
me shoishoqin,perfitoi dhe Turqiae sulmoi perseri dhe e mori
Adrianopojen, qytet me rendesi !
Po ne pranvere te vitit 1913, Kurveleshi i poshtem dhe lumi i
Vlores, te nxitur dhe nga shpallja e lirise ne Vlore e te revoltuar
qe Junani qendron ende ne Breg-detin, vendosen edhe nje here tjater
t'a sulmojne e t'a debojne nga vendi.
Ne mos genjehem, fuqi te grumbulluara ne Kuç i rane perseri Pilurit
dhe kete here do kishin depertuar e do kishin zbritur ne vete
Himaren, me gjithe qendresen e forte qe i u be nga gjithe burrat e
Himares dhe te Pilurit e ndonje çete tjater nga fshaterat e tjera
Qeparo e Kudhes, e ndosha dhe vune qe te gjithe te binin ne lufte se
e kishin te drejte se luftonin per vatan e per familjet e veta. U
vrane aty edhe nga Piluri, po u plagosen ato dite dhe Naqe Aliu, Kiço
Sava, Leko Kosta,nga Qeparoi dhe te tjere nga fshaterat e tjera qe
kishin mare pjese ne ate ndeshje. !
Po tamam ne kete kohe qe luftohej ne Pilur dhe Vanove,
mbrohej qence qeveria provizore e Vlores me Ismail Qemalin, vene ne
dijeni se Kurveleshi po luftonte Himaren, u shqetesua dhe dergon
urdher ne Kuç qe te pushohej lufta me njehere, se çastet jane
kritike, se ende Shqiperia nuk ka kufi te caktuar dhe s'eshte e
leverdishme qe Evropa te informohet (Greket benin cdo gje kunder
neve) se Shqiptaret bejne vella-vrasje !
Kejo ka qene nje gjest politik i dores se pare dhe fuqit' e
grumbulluara nuk e bene fjalen dy dhe u terhoqen nga tereni i
pushtuar i Vanoves dhe nga kodrat e Pilurit dhe te kthyer ne Kuc, u
shperndane nga kishin ardhur !
Pikerisht ate dite eshte vrare dhe Kiço Nikollori,rruges qe
shkonte per Kudhes nga nje plumb i ftohte qe vinte duket nga shume
larg, keshtu qe ai nuk mundi me te shkonte aty per ku ishte nisur.!
Siç thame, vendimi I Fuqive te Medha per largimin e trupave
Greke nga Epiri qe ish inkuadruar brenda kufive te shtetit te ri
tonit dhe qe u kish ndezur ne gryke, se s'mund t'a kllapitnin, i beri
qe te mendojne nje marifet me qellim qe sundimi i tyre ne treven e
kontesuar, te mos zhdukej !
Keshtu ata menduan te largojne fuqit' e tyre te armatosura,
po lane ne krahinat qe zbrazen, kuadro te ushtrise se tyre dhe
shpallen Boterisht se Korca, Gjirokastra e Himara nuk pranojne
vendimin e dhene dhe organizohen ne menyre qe keto te shpallen
Autonome me emrin "Autonomia e Vorio- Epirit" nen kryesine e Kristaq
Zografos, nje renegat nga Qestorati dhe me nje qeveri provizore me
pjesemarjen e Spiro Milos per gjendarmerine, dhe kolonel Dhulin nga
Nivice –Bubari, te ushtrise Greke, si Minister i Luftes se saj pjelle
te intriges se Greqise !
Ne historikun e fshatit tonee ne faqet XV deri VXIII kam
pase shkruar dicka per mbi ate krijese, fameshuar e nga demet qe
rrodhen prej sa, per nje kohe te shkurter, qe u mbajt me kembe, qe
nga hinderllandi i Vlores e deri ne Korce, qe nga shkurti Iivitit
1914 e deri sa pushoi se qeni, dhe kejo u realizua mbi nje vit kur
Greqia beri mobilizimin per te u fute ne lufte per bri Aleateve,,
Frances dhe Anglise, ne luften e pare Boterore !
Qeveria Greke e Venizellosit, me mobilizimin e bere e zgjati
perseri pushtimin e trevave tona, i inkurajuar, duket dhe prej
Aleateve ! Po mbreti Kostandin nuk donte te shpalle lufte Gjermanise
se ish dhenderri i Kajzerit dhe qeveria Ra.
U bene zgjedhje te reja dhe fituan kundershatret e
Venizellosit, po krahinat tona mbeten perseri te pushtuara nga
Greket deri sa Italia, e joshur prej traktatit te Romes i braktisi
shoket dhe hyri ne lufte ne majte vitit 1915 dhe ushtrite e saj
zbarkuan ne Vlore e zaptuan e zaptuan gjithe vendin deri ne Janine,
po me pas u terhoqen dhe mbeten teje Vjoses ne vijen e kufirit te
pare Grek-Shqiptar.
Zbarkimi dhe zgjatja e pushtimit Italian ne Ballkan u beri
sigurimin e frontit aleat te Maqedonise nen gjeneralin Freng, Saraj !
Situata mbeti ashtu siç qe me treven tonete pushtuarnga Greket, se
ata fituan ne zgjedhje dhe rrezuan Venizellosin, dhe ndonseper kete
kishin premtuar popullitse do benin demobilizimin, e mbajten dhe
bijte e vendit nen petkun e ushtarit Grek, po ruanin ne kufin e
tepelenes e Vjoses, mbane tjater te seciles benin roje ushtret e
Austro-Hungarise !
Traktati i fameshem i Londres, i paskej dhene te drejte
Italise, te pushtonte Vloren dhe hinderallin e saj per shperblim te
tradhetise qe u be shoqeve te saj, Perandorive qendrore Gjermanise
dhe Austro-Hungarise !
Kete traktat te meshefte e nxori ne drite Revolusioni Rus qe
publikoi aktet e mareveshjet sekrete qe kancelaria e Carit kish bere
me Aleatet, e me zbarkimin e Italise, Aleatet urdheruan Greqine te
terheqe forcat nga Vorio-Epiri dhe me shume dredhira, kejo u arrit ne
vere te vitit 1918, dhe tani Italianet te sigurte se Toskeria u be e
tyre ! PO, nuk i kishin bere mire llogarite, se Zot ne vend qene vete
populli dhe kur u ngre ky e kerkoi largimin e tyre e ata s'deshen, u
shtrenguan nga lufta qe u beri populli dhe e lane me dhune e u hodhen
ne det nga vrulli sulmues i popullit !

Muza Popullore e ka kenduar mire dhe ngjarjen e thote:

Ç'eshte keshtu qe degjojme/ Behete dyfek ne Vlore…
Shqipetaret luftojne / me nje mbret dyzet milione…

(faqja 33 deri 38 ka dicka mbi c'thame me siper !)

Qershor 1983

Janko LL PALI dv.

Rradhe 260.

----------

